

Bankrupt shmankrupt. Detroit's Tech Scene's Never Been Better - zabramow
http://www.replyall.me/zach-talks/paul-allen-on-the-growth-of-midwest-start-ups/

======
zabramow
Btw, this post is about a month old, but posting again because it seems highly
relevant in light of the bankruptcy filing.

